# Lemon Vehicle?



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm checking out a couple of used trucks I want to pick up. They look great, but I haven't actually seen them in person yet. I was wondering if anyone out there can access the VIN history for me. I really don't think I want to pay $25 apiece for a CarFax report if someone can access it for free.

Thanks in advance.

Truck 1: 1B7GL22X1YS521563
Truck 2: 1B7GG23Y5TS601159

InPhase277


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

You don't have to pay $25 each. You can use CarFax as many times as you want in a month for like $29.


----------

